# New build, still a long way to go.



## novacheck (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, I was excited when I got my new motherboard and case.  If you knew what I started with, you would understand.

Intel D945GCCR motherboard
Intel Pentium Dual-Core E2140
1gb Samsung DDR2-667 Ram
320gb Western Digital HDD
and a beat up Gateway GT-5464 Case.  

Eventually, I moved everything to an Emachines case.  It wasn't much better, but it looked nicer.  A couple of months later, I purchased another 320gb HDD, and 2gb's of PNY DDR2-667 ram, and threw those in as well.  Then, for some strange reason, I ended up with a PNY 8500GT video card.  After that, my power supply went out.  I picked up a Dynex 400 watt PSU.  But, I still wasn't happy.  
Then, one day, I stumbled across these forums.  After a few posts, someone mentioned they had a mobo (MSI Neo2-FR) and case for sale.  Nothing has been the same since.  Thank you Daedalus .  Now, I thought I would post some pics of everything, and hopefully start a log of my upgrades.  If anyone see's anything I can improve upon, please feel free to let me know.



This is what I started with...






Nice little rat's nest...





This is what I have now...





Side view...





Top view...





Cable management 1...





Cable management 2...





Cable management 3...





And a little something extra.  I love my monitor...







I have a little more work to do on my cable management, but everything is nice so far.  I should be getting an 8800gt in the near future, along with an Arctic Freezer Pro 7, witch should be here tomorrow.  

Enjoy.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice photos! I like how you did everything. Hopefully a new 8800gt will give you that performance your rig is lined up for. 

I like how you did the photos. You must have a better camera than me.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 26, 2008)

I couldn't tell you on the camera part.  It is just a Kodak C330.  Piece of junk.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 26, 2008)

novacheck said:


> I couldn't tell you on the camera part.  It is just a Kodak C330.  Piece of junk.




You must be better at taking candid shots then me then. I have a 5 megapixel HP which should be considered a better camera. I also have a rebel XT I use at work on occasion.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 26, 2008)

This cam is only 4.1 MP.  I didn't think I was that good at taking pictures .  Good to know.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 26, 2008)

That looks like the MSI 8500gt right?


----------



## novacheck (Mar 26, 2008)

Something like that.  It is a PNY, though.  They do look similar.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 26, 2008)

I will it proper after a bit, but the Video Card is for sale.  Just to let everyone know.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 26, 2008)

PNY's OC pretty good. I believe they use three phase power designs.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 26, 2008)

I am not sure about this card.  I really haven't been able to find anything about this exact model.  It is always the XFX, or the BFG.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2008)

novacheck said:


> I couldn't tell you on the camera part.  It is just a Kodak C330.  Piece of junk.



LOL, I know your pain I use a Kodak 2MP model...

Very nice work on the case and wiring.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, my new cooler seems to have been left behind in Lexington KY.  I have been tracking it, and it arrived yesterday at 10:41pm.  As of right now, it is still there.  I should be getting it tomorrow, but I don't know now.  When I get it, I will update my pics.



			
				MKmods said:
			
		

> LOL, I know your pain I use a Kodak 2MP model...
> 
> Very nice work on the case and wiring.


I have to fight with it everytime I turn it on.  The lens doesn't want to come out.  You have to keep trying to zoom out with it, and eventually it will come out.  But the zoom also barely works.  It keeps going into digital zoom before it wants to zoom regularly.  Oh, well.  Can't win with everything.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 27, 2008)

I use my cell phone cam, lol

nice job on the pc!!


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> I use my cell phone cam, lol
> 
> nice job on the pc!!



Well, I have old phones also.    No cams there.  Thank you guys for the good words.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice rig nova! I wonder what made you go with that motherboard and case? 

Either way, nice cable management, also to add I have a 500W version of your psu and they actually work very VERY well and dont get warm at all.

Throw us a few benches and happy to see you are liking it!


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

What kind of benches would you guys like to see.  So far I only have 3dmark 06.  I have low scores in it due to my gfx card.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

This is still on stock cooling.  And I am limited on my OC with my ram.  It won't boot past 750mhz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

Wait a sec, thats PC Wizard 08?! And you are running with an AC 7 Pro? Hmmmm .... 

Give us a SuperPI 1M run and an Aquamark 3 run.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

No, I don't have the Freezer yet.  That is on stock cooling.  Core 2 Duo HSF.  Getting the software, and doing the runs.  Post them shortly.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

I just saw something and it seems kind of weird. Anyone else notice the PSU volts on the rails? They look a little low.

Throw us a pic of your volt monitoring in your bios while your at it.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

SuperPi.  Thought I would throw in a few extra for you.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

On that 8500GT, see if you can pull your core clock down and up your shader more and see what you got from there.

EDIT: Also thank you for the SuperPI and the volts. Looks good to me!


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

And my crappy 3dMark06 scores.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

This is what my gfx card is at right now.  Any suggestions?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

Ahhh! Nice clocks man! Thought they were the ones in your specs. You get a big thumbs up from me!


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

I need to update the ones oin my specs.  I have upped the shaders on the card since then.  1380 from 918 stock, I don't think is bad!!!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

novacheck said:


> I need to update the ones oin my specs.  I have upped the shaders on the card since then.  1380 from 918 stock, I don't think is bad!!!




The thing holding you back is the 8500 series has half the rendering power of the 8600 series basically. Its because 8500gt has half the stream processors.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

It has what?  16?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

Your exactly right. 

Its directX 10 though! Its always good to have it compatible with the recent standards.

Is it the 512mb or the 256mb?


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

512.  DX10 and this card don't mix.  You can't play ANY DX10 games with this card at halfway playable settings.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www2.pny.com/8500-GT-512MB-PCIe-P2322C269.aspx

Thats your card then right?

The HD playback says the same as my 8400gs. Minus the UVD statements on the 8400gs.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep.  Doesn't look bad on paper, does it.  Then you see the real performance, and then wonder what you got yourself into.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

Unfortunately they don't sell for the $99 that the PNY site states.

You could get another one for SLI and hack the p35 to use SLI. 

I have heard of people doing it.

My extra 8400gs laying around is this exact model: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130316

I lapped the heatsink and applied thermal pate and clocked the core to 650Mhz and the Memory speed 800Mhz. lol

It has half the stream processors and memory bandwidth of your 8500gt. It handles HD content well though. I wish my dad wanted HD I would hook him up.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

No, 139.99 at Best Buy.  (rip-offs, if you ask me)


Proof. http://www.boingboing.net/2007/03/03/best-buy-admits-to-k.html


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

Remember how I showed you the article of how they went undercover to show that the guys were told to use the fake site yet the employees were able to access the internet after they inputed their employee ID number.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

I forgot that was you.  Anyway.  Gotta get the word out there.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

Nah I was just laughing about the undercover part. Its funny you need it to uncover a corporations evil practices on the local level. 

Good luck on the photos of the graphics card. 

Alot of people need low wattage HD cards on the cheap, that will still support alright gaming for their HTPC's.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 27, 2008)

wow $99, i got my 8600gt for $69....


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, I just replaced my Dynex with the Ultra.  But something looks strange to me.  

This is the Dynex...





This is the Ultra...





Are the differences between the two good, or do I need to go back to my Dynex?


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

More pics for you entertainment.



Massive use of duct tape...






To me, that looks better...






You can laugh, but the gfx card doesn't get over 38°C.  Hack together job, I know...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

I would say if you clean the fan, that graphics card is fine looking.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

Man, I hate UPS.  This is the 3rd time they have done this to me.  I have been tracking my package online for the last 3 days.  It left their warehouse at 7:35 this morning.  I have been home all day listening for the knock at the door.  At 2:11 it says that there was an attempt to deliver, but the receiver was not there.  Bullsh*t.  I was here all day.  Oh, well, gotta wait for tomorrow and hope this doesn't happen again.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds like your local UPS guy is an idiot.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep.  I was probably the only person in this area with a delivery.  And he decided he didn't feel like coming all the way up here.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

File a compliant through the UPS national phone number.


----------



## happita (Mar 27, 2008)

I usually get a similar-type problem with carriers like UPS and Fed-Ex sometimes too, only that they don't ring the doorbell or care to knock and just leave the package at the front doorstep. I would feel so much safer if they at least attempted to contact receivers through those means.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2008)

novacheck said:


> Man, I hate UPS.  This is the 3rd time they have done this to me.  I have been tracking my package online for the last 3 days.  It left their warehouse at 7:35 this morning.  I have been home all day listening for the knock at the door.  At 2:11 it says that there was an attempt to deliver, but the receiver was not there.  Bullsh*t.  I was here all day.  Oh, well, gotta wait for tomorrow and hope this doesn't happen again.



When its important I leave a note at the door saying to drop the package off. If I miss him I go to UPS at night and pick it up.

I used to have LOTS of probs with FedEx, so many I basically got banned form them (driver was scared to deliver to me, lol)

My UPS guy is cool so is the USPS lady.(make friends with them)


----------



## novacheck (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah.  The problem is, they DON'T stop.  It is obvious when they don't show up.  You have to go into our lobby, then upstairs, and we have 2 doors, both of which are right next to my office.  I can hear when someone comes in.  Noone has been here today.  The front door has never opened.  And, if it wasn't so far away, I would go and pick it up tonight.  Oh, well, one day isn't going to kill me.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 27, 2008)

*My Comp*

Wow you have a good System. check my system specs on my profile


----------



## technicks (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi there. Great way to start a conversation.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks you have a great system


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2008)

I feel ur pain, if my stuff is 10min late I freak! (lol, ask the poor FedEx guy)


----------



## novacheck (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, a little off topic, but I just tried installing my OEM copy of Vista Home Premium x64 from my old Gateway.  Believe it or not, it actually activated without having to talk to anybody.  Just called in to the automated line, and everything went through.

Edit...
Whoops, I didn't catch that.  Thanks guys


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2008)

a little note, I would black out part of your product ID.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 28, 2008)

Taken care of.  Thanks again.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2008)

Anytime bro!


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 28, 2008)

lol ducktape rocks..


----------



## novacheck (Mar 28, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> lol ducktape rocks..



Best thing ever invented.


----------



## timta2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well except that it leaves a residue after a while especially with some heat, although I guess it could depend on brand. Wire ties are cheap. 

That 2140 is sweet man, a lot of bang for the buck!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I just saw something and it seems kind of weird. Anyone else notice the PSU volts on the rails? They look a little low.
> 
> Throw us a pic of your volt monitoring in your bios while your at it.



Per his bio pic, everything looks fine with 12v. PC Wizard is just reporting wrong.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2008)

I know this Paulie I just didn't reply to them.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 28, 2008)

It has finally arrived!!!!    More pics.


Finally...








Jesus Christ, that thing is HUGE...







Say Bye, Bye...







Man, isn't she pretty???...







Bigger than I thought...







The finished product.  I love it...







Some system reports to feast your eyes on...


----------



## novacheck (Mar 28, 2008)

Now, would this side fan be bad for airflow?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 28, 2008)

Nope, should be fine since the case fan is low rpm, and low CFM. 

Looking pretty pimp! 

Its actually a good thing because the way its pointed your are using cooler air from outside the case to cool the processor.

The case fan isn't high enough rpm to cause an eddy of air or anything.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 28, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Nope, should be fine since the case fan is low rpm, and low CFM.
> 
> Looking pretty pimp!
> 
> ...


Good to know.  Now, just gotta get new ram, and then I can see what this processor can do.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 28, 2008)

id get a new fan at bestbuy!!


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 28, 2008)

hi, on my BIOS it says "CPU frequincy" is that what I need to change to overclock?


----------



## novacheck (Mar 28, 2008)

miniquake32 said:


> hi, on my BIOS it says "CPU frequincy" is that what I need to change to overclock?


I guess that depends on what motherboard you have.  Is it a selectable option, or just there to tell you what speed your processory is operating at?  I am not the best person for those kind of questions, so if anyone here can help, please do.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 28, 2008)

*ok*

ok thanks hopefully someone will tell me!


----------



## novacheck (Mar 28, 2008)

Post in the overclocking forums.  You may have an easier time getting answered there.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking good Novacheck, can't w8 to see your results with the new ram.

Just wait until you get a Higher-end cpu cooler, you'll think that AC7 is small by comparison.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

You have more room for OC! I just OC'ed too.

I can't believe he said he wants you to get a new fan at best buy..... I guess he didn't read your sig. LOL


----------



## novacheck (Mar 29, 2008)

Hell, I didn't even know Best Buy sold fans.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

ok sorry i guess my best buy JOKE didnt catch on


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

Some best buy stores sell computer internals just at 8 times the price of what they should charge for them.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

hey my computer keeps freezing WHAT CAN I DO


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

Did you Overclock anything?


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

yes but I restored factory BIOS settings!!!!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

And it still freezes?


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

yes but only when iI do alot of things at once


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

*my desktop*

this is my desktop (see info for freeze cause)


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

*pix*

this is the pic


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

*sorry*

i cant seem to get the picture


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

You can delete those posts lol

I will be back soon but remember *your integrated graphics card (Geforce 6100) is known to crash in vista*. My dad used to have that one on his computer and it causes crashes left and right within Vista. Its not compatible with vista in my opinion.

You could always buy Novachecks 8500gt and that would be a huge upgrade for you! It performs insanely faster than your Geforce 6100. If you ask him I think he would be willing to sell it.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

*thanks*

OMG thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!

i like vista but I will have to install XP.

YOU REALLY SAVED ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Wow*

another thing is that my mobo is vista certified! oh well then tomorrow i will reformat to XP
not a big deal! 

and about 3 days ago I installed new graffix drivers I bet thats why it froze


----------



## novacheck (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I don't know when I will be able to update with new components.  My tax man screwed up my taxes, and now I owe, instead of getting back.  So, I will try to do what I can, but who knows.

Believe it or not, I am averaging 40 FPS on Ghost Recon : Advanced Warfighter on max settings at 1280x720, with my 8500.  Can't wait to get ahold of the 8800gt!!  I never realized how CPU instensive the game was.  On my old system, I was lucky to get 25 FPS on low settings at the same res..  



Miniquake, I have a motherboard that does work with Vista if you are looking for a new one.  Plus my 8500gt.  Let me know if you, or anyone else may be interested.  I need to get this 8800.  It is an Intel D945GCCR, with a 400 watt Dynex PSU, and an emachines case.  The case is pictured early on in this thread.  Same as the motherboard.  And your choice of HSF's.  I am not formally trying to sell any of it yet, so I don't think I am going to post it in the For Sale thread's yet.


Crap, sorry, I didn't realize you had an AMD board.  Sorry.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You can delete those posts lol
> 
> I will be back soon but remember *your integrated graphics card (Geforce 6100) is known to crash in vista*. My dad used to have that one on his computer and it causes crashes left and right within Vista. Its not compatible with vista in my opinion.
> 
> You could always buy Novachecks 8500gt and that would be a huge upgrade for you! It performs insanely faster than your Geforce 6100. If you ask him I think he would be willing to sell it.



And to second that, I would be willing to sell you my 7600GS if you REALLY REALLY need it.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

novacheck said:


> Well, I don't know when I will be able to update with new components.  My tax man screwed up my taxes, and now I owe, instead of getting back.  So, I will try to do what I can, but who knows.
> 
> Believe it or not, I am averaging 40 FPS on Ghost Recon : Advanced Warfighter on max settings at 1280x720, with my 8500.  Can't wait to get ahold of the 8800gt!!  I never realized how CPU instensive the game was.  On my old system, I was lucky to get 25 FPS on low settings at the same res..
> 
> ...



I told you a good board and good cooling would help. 

You should sell your Dynex PSU and your motherboard. 

You should lap your AC Freezer 7. It lowered mine by 3C at load and 2C at idle.

I sent you the parts necessary so you could lap your own heatsinks now.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 29, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I told you a good board and good cooling would help.
> 
> You should sell your Dynex PSU and your motherboard.


  I plan on it.  Just that I want to try to sell it all together.    If I sell parts individually, I would never get the money I need to get that GFX card.  But, mobo, case, PSU, and vid. card, I believe I could get rid of faster than trying to part it out.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

novacheck said:


> I plan on it.  Just that I want to try to sell it all together.    If I sell parts individually, I would never get the money I need to get that GFX card.  But, mobo, case, PSU, and vid. card, I believe I could get rid of faster than trying to part it out.



What you do is list them all out separately and then offer a shipping discount for someone if they want the whole bundle. 

That way no matter what you can sell all your parts. I am not sure if anybody would want the case though. 

But you never know, some people just need a cheap case for an extra build and some people will just buy it from you to use as a modding project.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

How much for the 8500GT by the way im only 11yrs old


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

miniquake32 said:


> How much for the 8500GT by the way im only 11yrs old



And you build computers ay 11 years old? 


Thats pretty crazy. I built my first one at 13 years old and people looked at me funny. 

Of course I am 23 now though.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

*ur right*

ive built my computers since I was 8 and now it is my main hobby.
I hope to become a computer technition someday! 

people think im a geek now but I know that someday they will look up to me


  $$$$$   CHA CHING $$$$


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 29, 2008)

lol technician lol


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

I am a Computer Networking technician, but I also do the computer Technician work aswell of course. 

All it takes is experience really, and you are starting really early.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Scrizz*

you will see Mr.Scrizz


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

miniquake32 said:


> you will see Mr.Scrizz




You are bound to be better than me currently, when you reach my age for sure. 

You are very smart getting into it early. 

Study up and you might be considered a child prodigy, and then before you are 18, people will look up to you. 

People will discriminate against you just because you are young but remember age has nothing to do with it.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 29, 2008)

*thanks*

Thank you

I was taught by my uncle but now I surpassed his knoledge!

anyways dont be so hard on your self, I bet ur smart too!!


----------



## novacheck (Mar 30, 2008)

I got into PC's by my original XBox.  I started by modding it.  Then, once I did everything possible to it, the next step was PC's.  I am still a newcomer to the concept, but I have 3 years of formal programming training, and 3d modeling.  But most of that was in High School.  Afterwards, I was tired of computers, so I really didn't do much with them for a few years, so I was a little rusty.  But, I am slowly and surely getting better.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Nova, sweet looking rig! Good for you man!


----------



## novacheck (Mar 30, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Hey Nova, sweet looking rig! Good for you man!


Thanks.  I love it when I do something right!!!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 30, 2008)

Do another run of 3dmark06!


----------



## novacheck (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought I would go ahead and get this in before I went to bed.  I cheated a little.  But I was being a little more realistic on my end.  I play most of my games at 1280x720, so I thought I would run my tests at that.  Everything else was set at default settings.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow nova good job on the 3dmark!!


----------



## novacheck (Mar 30, 2008)

miniquake32 said:


> Wow nova good job on the 3dmark!!


And I thought it was a low score.  Thanks man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 30, 2008)

TBH, That isn't bad at all. Considering the only game you won't be playing @ 1280x720 is Crysis.


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 30, 2008)

I just ran 3dmark and got 291....................


----------



## novacheck (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't even run Crysis as it is.  At the lowest settings, I average 8 FPS.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 30, 2008)

novacheck said:


> I can't even run Crysis as it is.  At the lowest settings, I average 8 FPS.



Really? Even I get way better than that, and I score less in 3Dmark...


----------



## novacheck (Mar 30, 2008)

What kind of card do you have?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 30, 2008)

He has an X800 GTO.

3dmark is made up of 3 scores that total together and create your actual score.

Novacheck, your CPU score will be much higher than his but your two other scores which make up your total 3dmark should be a bit lower. Its just your total is higher.


----------



## novacheck (Mar 30, 2008)

My bad.  I keep forgetting to look in the System Specs.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 30, 2008)

miniquake32 said:


> you will see Mr.Scrizz



I'm not trying to put you down, just  at the spelling


----------



## miniquake32 (Mar 31, 2008)

*sorry*

 sorry I misunderstood............


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2008)

novacheck said:


> I can't even run Crysis as it is.  At the lowest settings, I average 8 FPS.



really in everything other than games thta card beats mine but @ 1024x768 i can play all med/high on my 7800GS...funny how full of it 3dmark scores are


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> really in everything other than games thta card beats mine but @ 1024x768 i can play all med/high on my 7800GS...funny how full of it 3dmark scores are



3dmark only makes since when comparing to other cards by the same manufacturer. ATi vs. Nvidia is not meant to be calculated by 3dmark. It would be idiotic.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> 3dmark only makes since when comparing to other cards by the same manufacturer. ATi vs. Nvidia is not meant to be calculated by 3dmark. It would be idiotic.



we were comparing Nvidia to Nvidia 8500GT v 7800GS


----------



## novacheck (Mar 31, 2008)

cdawall, What are the clock speeds on your 7800?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 31, 2008)

for benchies i ran @540/740 gaming was @ 500/730 or so


----------



## novacheck (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, gpu/mem, right?  I have 680/520, and 1380 on the shaders.  all 16 of them .  I am still trying to find a volt mod, though. No one seems to have found one for the PNY card, yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> 3dmark only makes since *when using higher resolutions and* when comparing to other cards by the same manufacturer. ATi vs. Nvidia is not meant to be calculated by 3dmark. It would be idiotic.



Sorry, I had to correct you. 1024x768 is a mixture of both processor and gpu. Anything 1280x720 and higher is more GPU dependent.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry, I had to correct you. 1024x768 is a mixture of both processor and gpu. Anything 1280x720 and higher is more GPU dependent.




They were benching 3dmark with 1280x1024. Thats what I was refering to. GPU can still bottleneck at 1024x768.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> we were comparing Nvidia to Nvidia 8500GT v 7800GS




I know. I was making a general statement about the people obsessed with benching without using an actual game to bench.


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey im back. i have a quick question: Is it worth it to buy A 7900 GT or A 8500GT video card
Whats the difference


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 5, 2008)

miniquake32 said:


> Hey im back. i have a quick question: Is it worth it to buy A 7900 GT or A 8500GT video card
> Whats the difference



If you want to do HD video watching with the computer I would say the 8500gt. If you just do gaming I would say 7900gt. But it depends on your budget because 8500gt is alot cheaper. What price was both cards going for?


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 5, 2008)

*reply*

the 8500gt I would use for gaming because of faster clock speed. $65.00 512MB

the 7900GT same use. $120.00 512MB


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 5, 2008)

miniquake32 said:


> the 8500gt I would use for gaming because of faster clock speed. $65.00 512MB
> 
> the 7900GT same use. $120.00 512MB




Well if you buy the one that Novacheck has for sale, it can Overclock to have alot more performance than your regular 8500gt. He would charge less than $65 too. 

If I needed it, I would buy it from him. He put an oversized fan on it to cool it off.


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 5, 2008)

OH by the way how do I make a Forum thanks


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 5, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Well if you buy the one that Novacheck has for sale, it can Overclock to have alot more performance than your regular 8500gt. He would charge less than $65 too.
> 
> If I needed it, I would buy it from him. He put an oversized fan on it to cool it off.




wow I will ask him!!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 5, 2008)

miniquake32 said:


> OH by the way how do I make a Forum thanks



Are you asking how to make a new thread?

Or are you asking how you make another forum website?


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 5, 2008)

oh sorry I meant thread but after trying different things I found out how to do it.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 5, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Well if you buy the one that Novacheck has for sale, it can Overclock to have alot more performance than your regular 8500gt.


Well, I pretty much have it maxed out right now.  

680 GPU Clock
1380 Shader Clock
520 MEM Clock

That is the furthest I have been able to get it, without volt modding it(which I have found NO info on doing it with this brand.)  If I can find some info for this one, ( I have some pics posted, I will link them later) I will see if I can get it higher.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 5, 2008)

novacheck said:


> Well, I pretty much have it maxed out right now.
> 
> 680 GPU Clock
> 1380 Shader Clock
> ...




Those current clocks sound more than enough. I think miniquake would be interested. 

Novacheck, you still want my high end 8800gt right?


----------



## novacheck (Apr 6, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Novacheck, you still want my high end 8800gt right?



Yes sir!!!  Hopefully I can get you paid in a few weeks.  Can you wait that long?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 6, 2008)

novacheck said:


> Yes sir!!!  Hopefully I can get you paid in a few weeks.  Can you wait that long?




Yes, but the sooner the better. lol
I am trying to raise enough for my second 9800GX2 in my gaming rig. 
Otherwise, I wouldn't be selling it. 

The cooling on that card is top dollar. The only thing better than it, is Water and TEC cooling. 

If I am to take a loss selling something that is a great deal, I'd rather sell it to you, somebody I can trust.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 6, 2008)

I bet.  But, unfortunately, I have to wait until our rebate check comes in.  Should be sometime early in May.  I will let you know when I have more info.


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nova How much for the 8500GT?


----------



## novacheck (Apr 7, 2008)

miniquake32 said:


> Nova How much for the 8500GT?


I will have to see.  My mobo doesn't have onboard video, so I can't get rid of it until I have something to replace it with.  I would say probably 60 shipped.  I will let you know when I get ready to get rid of it.


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 7, 2008)

novacheck said:


> I will have to see.  My mobo doesn't have onboard video, so I can't get rid of it until I have something to replace it with.  I would say probably 60 shipped.  I will let you know when I get ready to get rid of it.


OK thanks


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Help*

guys my comp kept turning off and now it wont turn on! It will start for about 5 secs and then turns off! I SEEN SPARKS ON MY POWER SUPPLY! WHAT CAN THIS BE??????


HELP


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2008)

Start a new thread so everyone here can help. But may have taken the whole computer with it. This is why we here at TPU say ... PSU dont slack on it! Sucks I know!


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 11, 2008)

*........*



JrRacinFan said:


> Start a new thread so everyone here can help. But may have taken the whole computer with it. This is why we here at TPU say ... PSU dont slack on it! Sucks I know!



I HOPE NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## novacheck (Apr 24, 2008)

Hopefully I will have a new video card coming my way in the next week.  Now I know it is not new, by any means, but it is better than what I have now.  A Sapphire Radeon x1950gt 256MB.  I will update my pics when I get it.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a HD 3850 256mb. 

We could work out a trade plus cash.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 24, 2008)

Man, I would still love to get that 8800 from you.  I would give you BOTH VC's for it, but still would probably end up paying you something.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 24, 2008)

This 8800gt is a beast. When I OC it its faster than my old 8800gtx at crysis on high.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 24, 2008)

Man, you keep making me want that card more and more.  lol.  I would ask you to keep holding onto it, but I have NO idea when I would have the money to spare.  You wanted to trade for the one I should be getting, so, make an offer for your 8800 if you want.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 24, 2008)

I wouldn't want a X1950gt(low end performance with high power consumption)


Your 8500gt is better for what I need. My HD3850 256mb is right up your alley as far as price.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 24, 2008)

So, which did you want to trade?  My 8500gt?  If that is the case, you have yourself a deal.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 24, 2008)

you didn't buy the x1950gt I hope.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2008)

Whats wrong with X1950gt? IMO, 2 times as performing as the 8500GT, am I right?


----------



## novacheck (Apr 24, 2008)

Not quite yet, I haven't heard back from the guy.  But, it should be better than what I have already, right?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah but the x1950gt is so weak. It can't handle any DX10 effects either.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey, for 65 bucks, I don't think you can beat it.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I don't really care about DX10 right now, even my card doesn't do to well with it enabled.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah but you can't play Current generation games that well on a x1950gt.

3850 you can at pretty reasonable settings.

My HTPC just needs good clean HD support, 
I don't need great gaming capability. Thats why I am downgrading it. 

I would offer you my HD 3850 256mb for your 8500gt plus $80.

You will see a huge difference. It plays Bioshock at highest settings in 1600x1200.

All games are high frames at 1280x1024 which I suggest you playing at. 

3850 is crippled when you use AA at 1600x1200 so don't combine the two.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 24, 2008)

Good thing for me, my monitor doesn't support 1600x1200


----------



## novacheck (Apr 24, 2008)

1600x1024 then to 1680x1050, which is my native


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 24, 2008)

1680x1050 with no higher than 4xAA should be alright.

But with Crysis its 1280x1024 at medium settings with a good OC.

You better get to bed.


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 24, 2008)

look at my new system!!!!!!!!


----------



## novacheck (Apr 24, 2008)

I saw.  How are you liking the 8500gt?  Is it doing what you need it to?  Now get some pics together and start a thread.  It's a good way to build up some post.  Good luck on the new system.


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks nova the 8500gt works GREAT!!!


----------



## novacheck (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome...  Good to hear good things about that card.  Which brand is it?


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 25, 2008)

its an ASUS card..............thanks!  no fan either it is called "silent Magic".......


----------



## novacheck (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, my PNY had a heatsink and fan on it, looked like it would have had a hard time keeping the old Riva 128 cool.


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah!


----------



## novacheck (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, I have both a Sapphire x1950GT and an EVGA 8800GT coming my way in the next week.  I will keep you posted.  Hopefully soon, I am looking at getting an Antec P182 Case.  Stay tuned.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 27, 2008)

He is getting the EVGA Superclocked 8800GT with VF900 istalled with the fan mate2. It also has the highend Swiftech Copper ramsinks machined just to the right size for the VRAM. 

Its gonna be pimp. 

Shipping out tomorrow. You should compare the 8800gt to the X1950GT in your benchmarks.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 27, 2008)

Definately.  Have any ideas on benchies?  I am going to take that 80 gig ide hdd, do a fresh install of XP (32 or 64?) Pro.  Throw out some things you would like to see, and I will do them for you.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 27, 2008)

Install X64!!


----------



## novacheck (Apr 27, 2008)

That is what I thought.  But, keep in mind, I am only using it for benches.  I use Vista Home Premium X64 as my daily OS.  What drivers should I use?  Original CCC, and Nvidia?  Or, I have the latest modded drivers by Xtreme-G.  I think I will do both.  Original first, then modded.  Any drivers you guys want to see tested?  Remember, most of my tests will be at my preferred res. of 1280x720.  And some will be at my monitor's native 1680x1050.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 27, 2008)

novacheck said:


> That is what I thought.  But, keep in mind, I am only using it for benches.  I use Vista Home Premium X64 as my daily OS.  What drivers should I use?  Original CCC, and Nvidia?  Or, I have the latest modded drivers by Xtreme-G.  I think I will do both.  Original first, then modded.  Any drivers you guys want to see tested?  Remember, most of my tests will be at my preferred res. of 1280x720.  And some will be at my monitor's native 1680x1050.



The 8800gt will definately do well with 1680x1050. Trust me!

Crysis, COD4, Bioshock, and GRAW2.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 27, 2008)

Xtreme-G drivers FTW! 
http://www.tweakforce.com/
I love these things! I used to hate modded drivers but these kick major ass


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 27, 2008)

This 8800GT does use some power though. I had to hook up an auxillary PSU because my 500watt Antec Earthwatts wasn't enough to power it with my 750i. 

When it was in my IP35-Pro it was fine without the extra PSU. I don't know why Nvidia boards use more power. 

I believe they are 90nm though so maybe thats why.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 27, 2008)

DH, don't you have another PSU for sale?  That is something I would like to upgrade soon.


----------



## novacheck (Apr 28, 2008)

Alright, I was doing some benchmarks on Crysis x64 using the Crysis Benchmarking Tool.So far, I have only ran the "benchmark_GPU" at 1280x720 no-AA.  

System Specs.
MSI NEO2-FR
E2140 @ 3.0GHZ
2GB DDR2-667
PNY 8500GT oc @ GPU 680, MEM 520, Shaders 1360


Benchmark_GPU

1280x720   x64   DX10   Low Quality
---------------------------------------------------------------
Min FPS  =  26.94
Max FPS  = 61.13
Avg FPS  =  38.21

Max MEM usage  =  774mb



1280x720    x64   DX10   High Quality 
----------------------------------------------------------------
Min FPS  =  00.00
Max FPS  =  9.84
Avg FPS  =  8.13

Max MEM usage  =  839mb



1280x720   x64   DX9   Low Quality
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Min FPS  =  26.34
Max FPS  =  64.34
Avg FPS  =  38.61

Max MEM usage  =  962mb



1280x720   x64   DX9   High Quality
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Min FPS  =  4.15
Max FPS  =  11.35
Avg FPS  =  9.02

Max MEM usage  =  1203mb

=================================

Benchmark_CPU

1280x720   x64   DX10   Low Quality
---------------------------------------------------------------
Min FPS  =  21.64
Max FPS  = 44.97
Avg FPS  =  34.93

Max MEM usage  =  771mb



1280x720    x64   DX10   High Quality 
----------------------------------------------------------------
Min FPS  =  4.38
Max FPS  =  10.78
Avg FPS  =  7.92

Max MEM usage  =  833mb



1280x720   x64   DX9   Low Quality
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Min FPS  =  20.55
Max FPS  =  45.75
Avg FPS  =  36.43

Max MEM usage  =  959mb



1280x720   x64   DX9   High Quality-----------------------------------------------------------------
Min FPS  =  4.30
Max FPS  =  11.90
Avg FPS  =  8.73

Max MEM usage  =  1174mb





Now, a wierd trend I was noticing.  Look at the mem usage for DX9 and DX10.  DX9 used WAY more memory than DX10.  I couldn't figure it out.  I even did each run through a few times to check if something was out of whack.  Nope.

I will post later using 1680x1050.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 28, 2008)

novacheck said:


> DH, don't you have another PSU for sale?  That is something I would like to upgrade soon.



My 500watt Antec Earthwatts I could sell you for $65 but It wouls be just enough power for your rig. You couldn't do SLI with the Earthwatts and you would probably want to stick with your P35 too. For some reason the Nvidia boards use more power but I doubt you really need SLI. 

Nice Benchmarks!


----------



## novacheck (Apr 30, 2008)

Instead of posting my benchmarks here, and having to make people read the entire post, I have started a new thread just for it.  You can find it HERE


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 30, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> My 500watt Antec Earthwatts I could sell you for $65 but It wouls be just enough power for your rig. You couldn't do SLI with the Earthwatts and you would probably want to stick with your P35 too. For some reason the Nvidia boards use more power but I doubt you really need SLI.
> 
> Nice Benchmarks!



Are you sure on that? Ask webwizard how his 9600GT Sli rig is goin'.


----------



## miniquake32 (Apr 30, 2008)

nice nova


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Are you sure on that? Ask webwizard how his 9600GT Sli rig is goin'.



8800gt is what he has. When we made the trade, I made that statement. It cannot power two 8800gt's plus the rest of his rig.


----------



## novacheck (Jun 10, 2008)

Pardon me.  

Project is done.  Lighting decided to take most of my hardware out last night.  I can get the computer to boot, but it doesn't recognize my video card anymore.  It also took out my sound card, and my ethernet jack.  Once it boots, it is like I just installed the video card, before the drivers get installed.  But, it won't let me install the drivers.  It doesn't even see the onboard ethernet jack anymore.  The sound is all garbled and  distorted.  Shit guys, I think I may be done.  I can't afford to replace everything.  I still have to pay my processor off.(which I hope is still good.  But with it still booting, I don't see why it wouldn't be.)  It also took out my printer, and fucked up my monitor.  Plus various other things around the house.  My tv in the bedroom, the alarm clock, my only A/C, the Surround Sound in the living room, my other 360, but thank god not my Wii.  That is the only reason that I am able to sign on right now.  Well, I hope that I can get back into it soon.  It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 10, 2008)

good shot


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 10, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> good shot



What the heck does that mean?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> 8800gt is what he has. When we made the trade, I made that statement. It cannot power two 8800gt's plus the rest of his rig.



No doubt about the 8800GT's in SLi though. I agree with you on that though.

@novacheck

I am sorry to hear about all this. **sighs**


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> No doubt about the 8800GT's in SLi though. I agree with you on that though.
> 
> @novacheck
> 
> I am sorry to hear about all this. **sighs**



I think his grapics card is ok. He just booted it in another computer and he says its fine.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I think his grapics card is ok. He just booted it in another computer and he says its fine.



Yeah, I just went to login MSN. He wasn't on his Wii. I was just about IM him and tell him I have seen it happen quite a few times and many times its the northbridge on the PC that was taken out. If it was a cheap PSU, the whole PC would've been fried.


----------



## novacheck (Jul 6, 2008)

I have finally got everything fixed.  Well almost everything.  I just picked up an Asus P5N-D SLI.  Gotta say, though, the bios is a little tricky when you are used to the P35 Neo-2's.  I haven't really gotten to deeply into overclocking, but I can say that this board is a much faster board (in most aspects) than my old Neo-2.  I can't wait to get this heat situation taken care of, so I can really see what this board, and this E8400 can do.  I will try to get some new pics for you guys, but due to my "ingenious" cooling idea, that is a little hard to do.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 6, 2008)

glad to see that you have everything fixed!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 6, 2008)

The extra pci-Express slot could be used by a 8800gs with the new nvidia physX drivers. I advise you to sell the PhysX card you have. 

The 8800gs does alot better than the dedicated PhysX card.

So you would use both the 8800gt and the 8800gs at the same time. They just wouldn't need to be hooked up through SLI.


----------

